# Westminster Shorter Catechism in Modern English Project



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2007)

This is a project I began last year and have been working on again-off again for the past year or so. 

Recently, I put a Sitemeter on my blog and noticed that my posting on the WSC gets lots of hits, so I do believe this is a good work.

I would like to open the project up and make it a collaborative effort. While not a seminary grad myself, I would like to have some degreed theologians work the project to insure scholarship, accuracy and alignment to the original spirit of the document.

That is not to say I would not welcome non-degreed theologians, but I am trying to add an element of theological credential to the effort.

That being said...Anyone interested?


----------



## jawyman (Nov 6, 2007)

I would love to help.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent!

PM me with your email and I will add you as a collaborator.


----------



## jawyman (Nov 6, 2007)

Just to let you know I have not yet earned my M.Div, but I am in the process.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Just to let you know I have not yet earned my M.Div, but I am in the process.



Understood - I know your posting, though!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2007)

**bump**


----------



## jawyman (Nov 6, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> **bump**



I apologise, but I do not understand.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 6, 2007)

jawyman said:


> jdlongmire said:
> 
> 
> > **bump**
> ...


He posted to "bump" the thread up to the top of the forum it is in


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2007)

JD -- How does your project compare with Douglas Kelly's _Westminster Shorter Catechism in Modern English_?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> JD -- How does your project compare with Douglas Kelly's _Westminster Shorter Catechism in Modern English_?



Well, the web version is free... 

And if you take a peek at the intro, I would like for it to be a collaborative effort with linked scripture, side links to explanatory, substantiating articles and other resources.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow - I thought this would be a no-brainer as a collaboration effort. The opportunity to work on an easily accessible Reformed resource for the bride. 

Easy collaboration interface, very low requirements for review, edit, recommendations - trying to be very sensitive to the work load facing pastors, teachers, seminarians, etc...and a good opportunity to give guidance and prevent error.

I am surprised there has only been one person interested in collaborating.

Have I missed something - is this fellow right - should I just leave 'er be?

Am I being presumptuous?

Not winsome enough in my appeal?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 7, 2007)

Another idea - anyone think it might be a better idea to post each question and response with Scripture proofs as separate threads on the PB?

There would then be 107 separate threads that the verbiage could be discussed and finalized into the overall document?

Thoughts? Feedback? Critique?


----------

